# Not eating his food!!



## Jentwisl (Dec 10, 2007)

We got science diet from the vet and he rarely eats unless he is really hungry so we decided to try something new. I picked up some new stuff.....I forget the name brand...Nature something. Anyhow it was some new stuff that had no b-products or any of the bad stuff and had meat, veggies, and fruit all in it. Thank god I bought the 99 cent trial pack of it. He didnt like that either and wouldn't eat it. The bites where a bit big though so I can't realy blame him, but it sounded like he would like it and he didnt. I really want to get him a really good food, but if he wont eat it I suppose Ill have to feed him something he eats? Is there any foods out there that are really good for him but he will eat for sure? I know he allways goes and eats my mother's dogs food, but she is an older dog and its more of a maintenace dog food. I believe is is Eukanuba, but I am not sure. 

Basically I am just looking for some foods that should be a sure thing that he will enjoy it and eat it up. If possible I would like it to be really healthy aswell. 

I just hate to see him not eat, although I can't say he really acts like he hasn't eaten much. Any tips would help a lot! Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi - here's a post about food. There are so many that are good (and many that are bad). The best thing to do is read and learn about ingredients. Hope this post helps you decide.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...82&hl=foods


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Wellness, Innova, Chicken soup ones are all real good. Try mixing a 1/2 Tablespoon of canned for or chicken broth. He should gobble it all up by then.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't think any food you choose is a for sure he'll eat and love it. Only he knows that....lol You pretty much would have to select some you want to try and see how he tolerates it and whether he enjoys it. Sometimes it involves alot of trial and error. Some dogs will eat anything, others are more picky.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Most quality food have a Satisfaction Guarantee, where you can return it if your dog won't eat it. Most small feed stores have free samples. Good luck! :grouphug:


----------



## Jentwisl (Dec 10, 2007)

I guess you cant get everything to be perfect eh? He is super sweet and playful, very rarely has accidents in the house and is still only 10 weeks, and is the cutest thing ever. Of course he will be a picky eater! Hah.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> I guess you cant get everything to be perfect eh? He is super sweet and playful, very rarely has accidents in the house and is still only 10 weeks, and is the cutest thing ever. Of course he will be a picky eater! Hah.[/B]



Both of mine eat NB Duck and Potato Small Bites (well Annie eats - Sophie doesn't), but if your pup is only 10 weeks old maybe the kibble is too hard for him to eat. Have you tried to soften it up with some warm water? That may help him to eat it. That's what I did for Sophie when she was that young and it did help to get her to eat. Good luck. Sophie is almost 2 and we're still looking for a food she really likes.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know some of that kibble can be pretty darned hard! When I had Missy I used to take the kibble ,put it in a zip-lock baggie and 'smashed' it with a mallot. it made it easier for her to eat.
With your little one you may want to add water to soften further...as the teeth are so tiny.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Go to a good pet store and tell them that you have a picky eater and ask for free samples. I have done this a couple of times. Most dog foods have sample bags but the stores hide them for some reason.
Good luck!
Ann and Zoey


----------

